# Free Pivot rides



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Picked this up off another forum and thought it might do well here:

https://www.eventbrite.com/o/san-diego-fly-rides-9771223100


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

maybe the rain will be done by then.

I was able to demo a Shuttle when Pivot was at Downieville. It sure made the north yuba trail a realistic climb


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Picked this up off another forum that is more focused on actually riding ebikes and doing comparison testing. The bike they tested was a LaPierre Overvolt 29: 

How does this bike rate against the pivot shuttle.
You might find it hard to believe but in my opinion and that of my friend this bike is better. It rides better and handles better. The suspension system is much smoother and grip levels, well it was almost as if the mud wasn't there. I don't think I've ever ridden so fast in mud before.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Shuttle is DW suspension, so it'd be a stretch to say the LaPierre rides and handles better. I suspect that's marketing speak, they gotta compare to the best, and of course it's better.

Now seriously, just looked at the Overvolt geometry and they're running chainstays 460-470mm depending on the model! Dude, these biked must be meant for going really fast cuz you'd need a lot of trail to get that back end around a turn ?

Now I would like to see and trial the LaPierrre with the removeable drive system, I'm curious about bike weight and function sans motor and battery.



Bigwheel said:


> Picked this up off another forum that is more focused on actually riding ebikes and doing comparison testing. The bike they tested was a LaPierre Overvolt 29:
> 
> How does this bike rate against the pivot shuttle.
> You might find it hard to believe but in my opinion and that of my friend this bike is better. It rides better and handles better. The suspension system is much smoother and grip levels, well it was almost as if the mud wasn't there. I don't think I've ever ridden so fast in mud before.


----------

